# snowpack reports



## UTarcher72 (May 31, 2011)

Found a cool website that shows a lot of the weather stations around the state and their current stats. Lots of places still just loaded up with snow. Click on each one to see the individual reports and data.
http://www.wunderground.com/StateSnowDepth.asp?state=UT


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I go right to the source... 

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/snotel/Utah/utah.html


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was just looking at Trial Lake. There is still 71" of snow and in the last few hotter days it has been melting about 3" of snow a day. That is still roughly 24 days with hot weather and no storms before it will all melt. That is crazy, the ski resorts and even higher elevation places it is even longer.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I believe the Snotel sites measure the amount of water in the snow pack not the actual depth of the snow pack. So there would be more snow than the water measurement.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

middlefork said:


> I believe the Snotel sites measure the amount of water in the snow pack not the actual depth of the snow pack. So there would be more snow than the water measurement.


The Snotel site has both snow depth and equivalent water amount.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If you look at the snotel reports they have a column for water content and another for snow depth.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe I don't have the settings right?

http://www.cbrfc.noaa.gov/station/swepl ... .cgi?bulu1


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Go to this page and you can click on whatever station you want.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/snotel/Utah/utah.html

So if you click on the Trial Lake one, here is where it will take you.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/nwcc/site?sitenum=828&state=ut

Under report types there is a "standard sensors", I always click either "last 7 days" or "Daily Readings". So if you click on the "last 7 days", this is what is will bring up.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/nwcc/sntl-data0000.jsp?site=828&days=7&state=ut

There are so many options also, it is really a cool website and great information.


----------

